# Hand color issue



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Facial makeup is one thing, but what can you use on you hands that will not smear all over during the nite and that you can still remove?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

When I did the Grudge last year I just used creme makeup and set it well with translucent powder. It lasted the night fine. Washes right off with soap and water. The key to making the creme make up last is setting it with powder.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There's also a clear setting spray that's like hairspray but it's formulated to be easy on the skin.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

You can use "barrier" spray like Rev said. It works best on a powder or alcohol-based make up. Mehron has powdered cake colors that you apply with a wet sponge. They have good staying power and wash off easily with soap/water.


----------

